# Raw Chicken Feet - Can I Feed the Nails?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I stopped by the Asian grocery store today and picked up Meeko's month supply of raw goodies. They were selling raw chicken feet so I bought a few for him (to give as a treat and to help clean his teeth).

I just had a question though, can I feed him the feet with the nails and everything? I've given dehydrated duck feet that had nails to him with no problems, but I just wanted to double check.

Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, it is absolutely fine!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

They should be fine, but some people trim them. I don't so far Saya and Bella eat them with no issue..

They have eaten turkey foot with nail on too and it's much bigger then chicken nail. 

Dogs love chicken feet yum.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah ever since I happened on a 3 lb bAG OF duck feet for 99 cents .... I feed them Raw no problems....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah in the end I tested the nail out on myself and I figured it wasn't very hard, so I gave it to him  He did throw up afterwards but it looked like he just ate too much too quickly so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Nails are fine to feed. I think it's kind of amusing that this is a commonly asked questions. Why are nails anymore of a concern than bones? haha.

In any case, intact nails are fine to feed.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Nails are fine to feed. I think it's kind of amusing that this is a commonly asked questions. Why are nails anymore of a concern than bones? haha.
> 
> In any case, intact nails are fine to feed.


The reason why I asked is because the nails looked sharp and hard, so I thought it might cut up his mouth (I wasn't worried about him having problems digesting it, or it doing anything inside his stomach lol). Bones they can grind down so I wasn't worried. Like I said, I gave it to him regardless since he has had no problems with dehydrated duck feet that still had the nails.


----------

